# Brushing



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi, how soon can I start brushing 8 week old Kirby and what brush should I buy maybe I should ask what tools do I need for the job


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

As soon as possible! Get a soft puppy brush, and a comb to start with. As your baby starts to grow you will also need a slicker and most likely some sort of matt buster! The more ground work you can do now the better to get pup used to the feeling of being groomed. A great way to bond too


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Absolutely! Small pups take around 2 minutes to brush/comb so that's easily achievable and believe me it will be worth it as your pup will be used to being handled and groomed from day one. Handle Kirby's toes and ears too during cuddle times as these are areas that will need lots of ongoing maintenance! Well done for getting stuck in there from week one!

Karen x


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

think I'm going to need a tool box, ok whats a slicker and a matt buster ? I'v only ever had westies and never had to much of a matting problem a brush and comb worked well on them from what I'v been reading on here matting is a problem, as cockapoos are rare around here I'm going to have to do my home work on groomer, next question what about shampoo all I ever used was Shirleys I think it was called (how could I forget that) what would you recommend, sorry about all the questions, but thanks for all the replys and great advice I'v been reading


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

i think some on here use Topiclean shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Dee


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the tropiclean conditioner is fab, but I'm not keen on the shampoo, for me it smells nice but doesn't get a proper thick lather. however i do like their coat colognes because the have fruity scents. 

I'm still between shampoos at the moment.


----------



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

I haven't brushed my 12 week old Chloe yet. Any particular kind of brush?


----------

